# Myriophyllum mattogrossense (red) or tuberculatum?



## petny (Dec 30, 2004)

Is this plant a Myriophyllum tuberculatum or a Myriophyllum mattogrossense (red). How do I see a difference of the two? Thanks in advance!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Myriophyllum mattogrossense or tuberculatum?*

I would guess it is the former.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Myriophyllum mattogrossense or tuberculatum?*

Uh, http://www.arbeitskreis-wasserpflanzen.de/wasserpflanzen.php lists them as synonyms.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

They are definitely NOT the same plant. The confusion arises from the fact that _M. tuberculatum_ was frequently sold as _M. mattogrossense_ for a long time (this is mentioned in Kasselmann). From color to growth habit and more, they are much different plants. Please see Aquarium Plants and our Plant Finder for photos and more details.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Any idea where one can find a key to South American myriophyllum? I"ve foudn all sorts of them for North American, Australasian and Indian/indochino, but I just come up short on South America.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You're looking at e-floras.org for the other stuff?

I'm actually in the middle of researching some South American plants now and have not yet found much for South America. I did get a link from a botanist that allows you to get in touch with experts on various regions and families that I could give you if you're interested. If you _really_ want to delve into Myriophyllums, do a search for Tony Orchard, an expert in that field.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nah, I've just been using google and digging up a key here and a key there. Here's what I've found so far: http://aquaria.net/articles/plants/Myriophyllum/ - I just plonked that together last night.

Thanks for the pointers.


----------

